
Here’s how self-driving cars could catch on - raleighm
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2018/5/8/17330112/self-driving-cars-autonomous-vehicles-texas-drive-ai
======
jenkstom
I'm past ready for driverless cars. My quality of life would improve
dramatically. No more stress caused by people who drive insanely. Assuming
they don't hit my driverless car, that is.

